# Quick Question



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm back, sure has been a long time! I took a break on hunting for awhile and focused more on fishing. Although, I was a pretty young kid back when I posted over here on these forums, I've came up with some questions, and what is the better place to ask em'?! 

I want to try this pellet gun hunting, i've messed around before with them and posted about them when I was younger, but I figured the .22 worked good enough. I went out and bought a Crosman Storm XT pellet gun and I love it, at least for target practice.

My question- Is it legal to hunt any kind of small game in Western New York (of course with your license) with a pellet gun. Not NYC, a farm/rural area in Erie County.

Any help, would be super nice!

Thanks!


----------



## lalalalala (Jun 16, 2010)

i have no idea as i live in scotland but i would say as long as your not stupid its probably legal, ask the land owner beforehand obviously aswell


----------

